# [Treiber] Intel HD3000 @ Ubuntu



## Astrong (20. April 2011)

Servus,

mein Dell Latitude e5520 arbeitet mit einer Sandy Bridge Intel HD 3000

Leider ist der standard Treiber von Ubuntu totaler Bockmist und es fühlt sich an, als wäre sogut wie garkeine 3D Anwendung nutzbar. 
Die Fenster flackern. Extra Effekte lassen sich nicht aktivieren usw...

auf der Dell Seite gibt es speziell für Ubuntu 10.10 einen Grakatreiber, doch leider lässt dieser sich nicht mit Ubuntu oder Windows öffnen, geschweigedenn downloaden.
Drivers & Downloads

Hat jemand Idee wie ich diese tar.gz irgendwie runterladen kann ? Würde auch mit Windows reichen.


danke


----------



## Bauer87 (20. April 2011)

Das File gibt es bei Dell nicht mehr: „The page you are looking for cannot be found and may no longer be available.“ Musst halt bei Intel gucken.


----------



## Astrong (20. April 2011)

Die File gibts schon noch (ab und zu mal kommt der Fehler) aber wenns geht kommt "error 550 file not bla bla"  auf Deutsch: er kann mit der Dateiendung nix anfangen irgendwie.


----------



## s|n|s (20. April 2011)

Mein Intel HD3000 GMA integrated graphics läuft aber auf ubuntu (10.4)  super. Ohne irgendwelche treiber nachzuinstallieren. was hast du denn erwartet?


----------



## Astrong (20. April 2011)

Ich kann nichtmal die Effekte nutzen... sogar die langsamere 8400 konnte das... abgesehen davon flackern die Fenster extrem wenn ich sie bewege... und das gibts nur wenn der Treiber nicht wirklich mitspielt... zumindest bei Windows


----------

